# This place is amazing!



## DavidR8 (Jan 5, 2020)

I have to take a moment and just say what an amazing group of folks you are. 

On your own, you’re a bottomless well of experience that is freely shared. 

Compared to other groups I frequent the difference is astounding. I have been witness to a shaming on another machinist forum. It’s absolutely appalling. 

If my only experience was that forum I might have never bought a lathe. 

So thank you all for sharing freely and graciously. 
David 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 5, 2020)

Dave . We all LOVE to help you and others to spend their $$$$ . Congrats on your lathe , we know it was a drawn out process . We also look forward to your upcoming adventures , cuz you're just getting your feet wet !


----------



## mikey (Jan 5, 2020)

mmcmdl said:


> We all LOVE to help you and others to spend their $$$$.



Ain't that the truth? I know for a fact that 'ol @darkzero has got me going a few times and I try real hard to return the favor!

Dave, you are among friends here and we will work hard to make sure it stays that way.


----------



## darkzero (Jan 5, 2020)

Haha! Mike, oh you've got me a number of times too! And that Albrecht I got, I blame you even though you had nothing to do with the purchase. Every time I see an Albrecht chuck I think of you. When I purchased that one, my first thought was "can't wait to show @mikey"!   

Like Dave said, "we all love to help you spend _your_ money"! That's our motto around here.


----------



## Alcap (Jan 5, 2020)

I'm also very new here and couldn't agree with you more !  Everyone has their own way they like to do something or a brand machine they think is best they'll let you know what it is and others will tell you too but no bad mouthing of anything or anyone . Maybe everyone was told by their mom like I did when growing up . " If you don't have anything good to say then DON'T "   And yes they do a good job helping me spend my $$ lo


----------



## Bob Korves (Jan 5, 2020)

(rant: ON)
I am the grumpy old curmudgeon here who tries to offer options for NOT spending all our money on shiny new trinkets, when appropriate.  We will very soon be moving to a new (to us) house (closes escrow tomorrow!) and will be building a nice shop out back with the money I did NOT spend on stuff I didn't really need to get my hobby projects done.  Nearly all my tools and machines were previously owned, only bought when the prices and quality were at their best, and considered likely to be useful over time.  I love to spend time turning other peoples neglected junk into my treasures.  My dad taught me how to not spend money, and did not take his "cushion" with him when he passed.  A small portion of his legacy will also be invested in our new shop.  My new (and first) wife is also quite frugal (no surprise there), and we do not like the words "loan" and "mortgage" which can suck you dry over time.  "Fortune is infatuated with the efficient."  "Live within your means."  We can have incredible fun in life without ever stretching our budgets...
(rant: OFF  )


----------



## Bob Korves (Jan 5, 2020)

DavidR8 said:


> I have to take a moment and just say what an amazing group of folks you are.
> 
> On your own, you’re a bottomless well of experience that is freely shared.
> 
> ...


The rant I added above in no way is a comment about your wonderful post that started off this thread.  You are absolutely correct, a group of people working together to help each other is a truly wonderful thing, and we are truly blessed to have such a wonderful forum to interact on, and feeling comfortable while doing so.  Thanks to everyone who makes it so!


----------



## mikey (Jan 5, 2020)

Bob Korves said:


> We will very soon be moving to a new (to us) house (closes escrow tomorrow!) and will be building a nice shop out back with the money I did NOT spend on stuff I didn't really need to get my hobby projects done.



It's really nice to know that life is going well with your new wife, Bob. Congratulations on the new house (and shop)!


----------



## MontanaLon (Jan 5, 2020)

I think a large part of that is keeping the forum politics free. Politics poisons everything. 

I believe I have seen posts here from a large percentage of the countries in the world and they certainly come from people with a diverse political views but that isn't important to making chips and possibly some usable parts.


----------



## mikey (Jan 5, 2020)

MontanaLon said:


> I think a large part of that is keeping the forum politics free. Politics poisons everything.



That, and not tolerating any bullying at any time by anyone for any reason. Nelson was wise ...


----------



## NCjeeper (Jan 5, 2020)

Yep a good place to learn, give advice, and have alittle fun.


----------



## graham-xrf (Jan 6, 2020)

Bob Korves said:


> (rant: ON)
> I am the grumpy old curmudgeon here who tries to offer options for NOT spending all our money on shiny new trinkets, when appropriate.


 You should know that I loved your "rant". Like you, I live without owing anybody a darn thing!


----------



## Janderso (Jan 6, 2020)

Bob Korves said:


> I am the grumpy old curmudgeon


The old grump also has a heart of gold and is very intelligent.
When Bob speaks, listen carefully.
Escrow today Bob??


----------



## markba633csi (Jan 6, 2020)

"We're not worthy! We're not worthy!"..... wait a minute, yes we are


----------



## graham-xrf (Jan 6, 2020)

markba633csi said:


> "We're not worthy! We're not worthy!"..... wait a minute, yes we are


You got that right. Of course we are!
There is some fine sense in human interaction that, over a reasonable interval, allows us to sense when others in a shared community space are the real deal. This seems so, even when we only have their written words to go by.

Hmm.. Have I noticed that HM has been gaining members fairly consistently recently?


----------



## markba633csi (Jan 6, 2020)

Growing by leaps and bounds- just passed 30k members I believe


----------



## finsruskw (Jan 6, 2020)

markba633csi said:


> Growing by leaps and bounds- just passed 30k members I believe


I'm sure glad I wandered in here!!
Easy to get lost though


----------



## DavidR8 (Jan 6, 2020)

finsruskw said:


> I'm sure glad I wandered in here!!
> Easy to get lost though



Thanks for this. Earlier today I was trying to find out how many members we had. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darkzero (Jan 6, 2020)

DavidR8 said:


> Thanks for this. Earlier today I was trying to find out how many members we had.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



On the main forum index under forum statistics shows that info. If viewing on a mobile device you may have to scroll all the way to the bottom of the page to see that info. It may not appear if using Tapatalk.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Jan 6, 2020)

I'm in full agreement with David. I've recently suggested to some newbies on that other site that they would be better received (and treated) over here. 

Regarding Bob's post, I learned similar lessons from my father, but not by example. He was a grasshopper who lived by the adage "If you can't be a good example, settle for being a dire warning." He once told me "If you can buy something on credit, do. It's almost like getting it free." He died with $700 dollars in his pocket and 7 grandchildren. If I can't pay cash for it, I don't need it.


----------



## rwm (Jan 6, 2020)

This is a great community. I am gratified that you have figured that out so quickly! I have learned so much here and look forward to learning more every day as I check in. 
Robert


----------



## brino (Jan 6, 2020)

DavidR8 said:


> I have been witness to a shaming on another machinist forum. It’s absolutely appalling.
> If my only experience was that forum I might have never bought a lathe.



....if my only experience was that I'd likely spend no time on the web!



finsruskw said:


> I'm sure glad I wandered in here!!
> Easy to get lost though



Enjoy every minute of being lost here!
I sure do.

-brino


----------



## brino (Jan 6, 2020)

MrWhoopee said:


> I learned similar lessons from my father, but not by example. He was a grasshopper who lived by the adage "If you can't be a good example, settle for being a dire warning."



Now _*THAT *_belongs on the other thread: https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/quotes-and-sayings.64147/page-9
....and I'd buy the t-shirt, too.

-brino


----------



## DavidR8 (Jan 6, 2020)

MrWhoopee said:


> I'm in full agreement with David. I've recently suggested to some newbies on that other site that they would be better received (and treated) over here.
> 
> Regarding Bob's post, I learned similar lessons from my father, but not by example. He was a grasshopper who lived by the adage "If you can't be a good example, settle for being a dire warning." He once told me "If you can buy something on credit, do. It's almost like getting it free." He died with $700 dollars in his pocket and 7 grandchildren. If I can't pay cash for it, I don't need it.



I saw your suggestion over there and the challenging response to it. Which baffles me because why would they object to you trying to help someone that they don’t want to help. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Korves (Jan 6, 2020)

Janderso said:


> Escrow today Bob??


Yes, finished the paperwork today, Jeff.  We get the key tomorrow morning.


----------



## brino (Jan 6, 2020)

Bob Korves said:


> Yes, finished the paperwork today, Jeff. We get the key tomorrow morning.



Congratulations Bob!


----------



## MontanaLon (Jan 6, 2020)

I have been using online forums for quite some time in areas other than machining. I probably landed in my first forum and most of them since much the same way a lot of people landed here. I was looking for an answer to a question and searched the web. Mind you that first one was way before google was a search engine. I believe in that first forum I found the answer to my question but it raised several others that I asked and promptly got my head chewed off for asking something "stupid". So now when I seek and answer and find it answered I read through posts to see how others have been received. If they are received like I was in that first forum, I go back to google looking for somewhere else with the answer. It is a very rare occurrence that I join a forum now and I usually spend a couple days lurking before I do an introduction and ask a question. 

When I came here I also ended up at some other forums which I never got beyond answering the question I had because it seemed everyone was a bit too full of themselves. I had no such reservations here and have found a ton of information and hopefully shared what little knowledge I have with everyone, hopefully I have upheld the standards of the forum. 

I can be a bit of a snark sometimes and lack an effective filter on it. But I try.


----------



## mikey (Jan 7, 2020)

MontanaLon said:


> I can be a bit of a snark sometimes and lack an effective filter on it. But I try.



I've never seen any evidence of snarkiness from you, not even once. You have been courteous and helpful. Can't ask for more than that.


----------



## DavidR8 (Jan 7, 2020)

Yup what @mikey said @MontanaLon !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rwm (Jan 7, 2020)

Just for fun, go on the AR15 forum and say you are using a non-military spec lubricant on your rifle! It's like poking a hornets nest....
Robert


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 7, 2020)

finsruskw said:


> I'm sure glad I wandered in here!!
> Easy to get lost though



Not only do we like Pics , we love CUBS , and Harvesters !


----------



## Janderso (Jan 7, 2020)

DavidR8 said:


> I have to take a moment and just say what an amazing group of folks you are.
> 
> On your own, you’re a bottomless well of experience that is freely shared.
> 
> ...



I think many of us Hobby Machinists started out on that other site. The kind folks of this site don't throw rocks or point and giggle (well there was that one time) at my questions.
I agree, this is an amazing group of kind, intelligent, good looking, fit and generous people.


----------



## Bob Korves (Jan 7, 2020)

Janderso said:


> I agree, this is an amazing group of kind, intelligent, good looking, fit and generous people.


I am hurt that you left me out, Jeff...


----------



## ACHiPo (Jan 7, 2020)

Bob Korves said:


> Yes, finished the paperwork today, Jeff.  We get the key tomorrow morning.


Fantastic!  Congratulations!


----------



## savarin (Jan 7, 2020)

When I found this forum I was a complete newb.
I have learnt so much from from here that its incalculable.
The answers to my dumb questions were never condescending or patronising and always solved the problem.
As an ex teacher I have always gone the extra mile to help answer my students questions and if I can do it here with my limited knowledge I will also attempt to put some payback in for everything I have learnt.
I also put the mistakes I make up here in the hope it prevents anyone else from doing the same dumb thing.
All in all a very happy friendly and awesomely informative forum.
Well done everyone.


----------

